#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in mumbai | Best Btech/BE colleges in mumbai

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Mumbai:*Indian Institute of Technology - Bombay, MumbaiInstitute of Chemical TechnologyVeermata Jijabai Technological Institute (VJTI)Dwarkadas J Sanghvi College of EngineeringThadomal Shahani Engineering CollegeSardar Patel College of EngineeringDon Bosco Institute of TechnologyGovernment Institute of Printing TechnologyPadmashree Dr DY Patil Institute for Biotechnology and BioinformaticsPillai Institute of Information Technology Engineering Media Studies and Research*1.) Indian Institute of Technology - Bombay, Mumbai*

*Year of Establishment:* 1958.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringEngineering physicsElectrical EngineeringAerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 40,076/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
*Batch size*
*96*

No. of students participated in placements
94

No. of recruiters
62

No. of offers made
119

Offers per student
1.27

Average compensation(Domestic)
13.87 lpa

Highest compensation offered(Domestic)
20.50 lpa

Lowest compensation offered(Domestic)
7.50 lpa

Median Compensation offered(Domestic)
12.75 lpa





*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Bombay (IITB),Powai,Mumbai-India.





  Similar Threads: Institute of Chemical Technology Mumbai University Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Institute of Chemical Technology, Mumbai*
*Year of Establishment:* 1933.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Biotechnology & biomedicineNanotechnology and materials scienceEnergy science and engineeringProcess systems engineeringGreen chemistry and engineeringEnvironmental protection and Hazardous waste managementProduct Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The Institute of Chemical Technology (ICT) Mumbai was established as the Department of Chemical Technology on 1st October, 1933 by the University of Mumbai, through active support of industries and philanthropists. The Institute was most popularly known as UDCT, Mumbai. Research has been an integral part of ICT since its inception and it has created over 500 first generation entrepreneurs. 

The UDCT grew significantly in stature and was granted autonomy under UGC regulations by the University of Mumbai and further converted in to an Institute on 26th January, 2002. Under the World Bank TEQIP programme, the Maharashtra government granted it full autonomy in June 2004. Due to the recommendations of the Government of Maharashtra and University of Mumbai, the ICT was granted Deemed University Status by the MHRD on 12th September, 2008, with all provisions of the UGC for funding and support as the state owned deemed university.

*Address:* Matunga, Mumbai-400019.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute - VJTI - Mumbai*

*Year of Establishment:* 1887.

*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.

*Courses:*
Civil & EnvironmentalEngineeringStructural EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringTextile Manufacturing*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 48,600/- Per Year.

*Placements:* Placement Percentage is 97.10% .

*Address:* Near Five Gardens, H.R. Mahajani Marg, Matunga, Mumbai, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Dwarkadas J Sanghvi College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1994.


*Affiliation:* University Of Mumbai.


*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringProduction EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 1,09,464/- Per Year.


*Placements:*
Sr. No.	Name of Company	Number of Students placed
1	TCS LTD.	194
2	MORGAN STANLEY	00
3	JPMORGAN CHASE-TECH.	13
4	GAMES 24X7	03
5	GODREJ AND BOYCE LTD.	09
6	INDUS VALLEY PARTNER	03
7	CAPGEMINI	27
8	SECLORE TECHNOLOGY	00
9	DIEBOLD	03
10	WORK PLACE	01
11	IGATE PATNI	**
12	ORACLE FINANCIAL SOLUTIONS	**
TOTAL	253


*Address:* Swami Vivekanand Road, Vile Parle West, Mumbai, MH 400056, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Thadomal Shahani Engineering College*
*Year of Establishment:* 1983.


*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.


*Courses:*
Computer EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringChemical EngineeringBiotechnology*Fee Structure:* NA.


*Placement:* 
Placement
*TOTAL*
*ELIGIBLE*
*OFFERS*
*JOBS*

BIOMEDICAL
37
31
20
15

BIOTECH
30
14
09
08

CHEMICAL
52
32
17
16

INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY
133
116
173
97

ELECTRONICS & TELECOM
67
64
87
49

COMPUTER
140
130
248
123

*TOTAL*
*459*
*387*
*554*
*308*






*Address:* THADOMAL SHAHANI ENGINEERING COLLEGE, P. G. Kher Marg, (32nd Road), TPS-III Off Linking Road, Bandra (West), Mumbai - 400005, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Sardar Patel College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1962.


*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.


*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.


*Placement:*



*Address:* Bhavans Campus, Munshi Nagar, Andheri (West), Mumbai 400 058.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Don Bosco Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyComputer EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunications engineeringMechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Panasonic Avionics, Dubai
Google

Rohde and Schuarz Igate
Patni

CSC India Pvt Ltd
Infosys

Bharati Shipyards
Capgemini

Modi Hyundai
Accenture

Techport
L& T Infotech

Larsen and Toubro
Vistaar

Bosch
Inscripts

Sanmar Engg
National Stock Exchange (NSE)

Hypertherm Tenova
Godrej Infotech

India Tube Mills and Metal Industries
Quinnox


Mastek


Oracle


Syntel


Tech Mahindra


Persistant


Tavant Technologies


IBM


CMC Ltd



*Address:* Don Bosco Institute Of Technology, Premier Automobiles Road, Opp. Fiat Company, Kurla (W), Mumbai- 400 070, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Government Institute of Printing Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Printing Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 100% Placement.

*Address:* Government Institute of Printing Technology, J.J. School of Architecture Compound, Near CST station, Mumbai-1, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Padmashree Dr DY Patil Institute for Biotechnology and Bioinformatics*

*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University

*Courses:* 
B.Tech BiotechnologyB.Tech BioinformaticsM.Tech (Integrated)B.Tech-Biomedical Engg*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 1,25,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Sector 15, Belapur, Navi Mumbai, Maharashtra-400164, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Pillai Institute of Information Technology Engineering Media Studies and Research*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringElectronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The cell keeps on inviting various industries and reputed firms for campus recruitment. Reputed industrial houses across the country visit our institute regularly for the campus recruitment. The placement cell coordinates well with the corporate sector and provides well-developed infrastructure to facilitate the campus selection programs. The cell maintains a very cordial relationship with all the recruiting industries and also prepares the recruited candidates to face the competitive world. Training and Placement cell has organized several joint campuses for companies like Accenture, Capgemini, Persistent, Wipro, Tech Mahindra and many more to help them meet the requirement of large number of engineers.Training and Placement Cell organized 60 hours of compulsory training on Campus recruitment preparations for more than 200 students. As a result more than 200 students were placed in Multi-national and national companies during the year 2010-11.

*Address:* Pillai Institute of Information Technology, Engineering, Media Studies and Research, Dr. K. M. Vasudevan Pillai's Campus, Plot No. 10, Sector 16, New Panvel - 410 206, Maharashtra, India.

----------


## way2college

You can find list of Top Engineering Colleges in Mumbai. Get information of best Engineering  Colleges in Mumbai and make good Engineering  career choice. Information about college for Engineering  in Mumbai can be find here. Ask questions about Engineering Mumbai admission and Engineering  related information.

----------

